# SPS-Forumstreffen 2007 - Termin bestimmen



## Markus (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo Forenbesucher,

dieses Jahr im Mai werden wir zum zweiten mal das SPS-Forumstreffen veranstalten. Es geht vorläufig darum einen Termin zu finden. 

Vorgabe ist der Monat Mai, das Wochenende werden wir hier festlegen.

Das Treffen wird wie im letzten Jahr bei mir stattfinden.

Adresse:
Markus Uhl
Unterweiler 10
88356 Ostrach

Untergebracht werdet ihr im Gästehaus meiner Eltern:
http://www.haus-schwanen.de/index1.php?content=start.php
(Die Preise sind nicht aktuell, dafür bin ich verantwortlich...)

Sollte es mehr Anmeldungen geben als wir dort Zimmer haben, dann gibt es in 2Km Entfernung noch http://www.landhotel-hirsch.de/ ist auch sehr schön dort. Für Leute die dort untergebracht sind müssen wir eben einen Fahrdienst organisieren, da das komplette Programm bei mir stattfinden wird.


Über das Programm werden wir später reden, im letzten Jahr haben einige Mitglieder wie Zottel, Reiner Hönle, AFK, Andy Rothenbacher,... einigen recht interessante Vorträge gehalten.

Dabei und vor allem abends bis teilweise früh morgens gab es immer ausreichend Bier, und überhaupt war es eine recht entspannte Atmosphäre damals...


Wenn jemand ein Problem damit hat das das Treffen hier im Süden von Deutschland (30km vom Bodensee) stattfindet, dann darf er gerne woanders auch eines organisieren. Für mich wäre es mit sehr viel Aufwand verbunden das Treffen an einem anderen Ort zu Organisieren, wobei ich kein Problem häte auch bis nach Flensburg zu fahren.
Abgesehen davon gibt es hier im Forum auch viele Mitglieder aus unseren Nachbarländern Schweiz und Osterreich, und wenn man die Sache so betrachtet liegen wir bei mir in der goldenen Mitte...


So und jetzt eure Wünsche was das Programm und den Termin betrifft bitte hier posten.


// Edit 23.01.07 - Logo
Andi Rothenbacher hat ein Logo für das Treffen entworfen.


Markus


----------



## Markus (6 Januar 2007)

hier noch ein topic vom letzten treffen, am ende hat es noch ein paar bilder, aber nur 10 stück von den vorträgen. in der restlichen zeit war der fotograf liperlandstern sternhagelvoll... 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6168


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2007)

Das Treffen war letztes mal ein voller Erfolg. Auch wie sich deine ganze Familie um uns gekümmert hat war bemerkenswert. Und so ein Ambiente gehört zu so einem Treffen einfach dazu. Deshalb bin ich der Meinung, dass es auf jeden Fall wieder bei dir (und deinen Eltern) stattfinden sollte. Außerdem hattest du ja schon die Brauereibesichtigung angesprochen. Und das wollen wir uns ja nicht entgehen lassen. 
Wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein. Und wir übernehmen wieder die alkoholfreien Getränke (nicht nur für afk und kolbendosierer  ).

PS: Noch zum Thema Brauerei:
Patti O'Malley is home making dinner, as usual, when Tim Finnegan arrives at her door. "Patti, may I come in?" he asks. "I've somethin'to tell ya." "Of course you can come in, you're always welcome, Tim. But where's my husband?" "That's what I'm here to be tellin' ya, Patti. There was an accident down at the Guinness brewery..." "Oh, God no!" cries Patti. "Please don't tell me.." "I must, Patti. Your husband Shamus is dead and gone. I'm sorry." Finally, she looked up at Tim. "How did it happen, Tim?" "It was terrible, Patti. He fell into a vat of Guinness Stout and drowned." "Oh my dear Jesus! But you must tell me true, Tim. "Did he at least go quickly?" "Well, no Patti... no. Fact is, he got out three times to pee."


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde auch gerne vorbeikommen und ich verspreche das ich keinen Saft mitbringen werde.  

Habt ihr den GUTEN Saft eigentlich schon vernichtet :sm24: oder vernichtet :sw12: ?

Ich werde erst Ende Januar wissen ob's auch wirklich geht.
Nächste Bedienung ist natürlich das UG kommt, mit dem drink ich dann auch ein Bier  .

Robert


PS: Bin bis 8. Mai in Urlaub.


----------



## afk (6 Januar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und wir übernehmen wieder die alkoholfreien Getränke (nicht nur für afk und kolbendosierer  ).


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, bin ich euch nicht besonders teuer zu stehen gekommen, mir hat das Bier dann doch zu gut geschmeckt. :s8:  

Wenn's irgendwie geht, dann komme ich auch wieder hin.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (6 Januar 2007)

*Termin SPS-Forumstreffen*

Hallo Markus,

der Termin ist mir egal, leg Ihn einfach fest. Ich habe zum Glück keinen Chef, der mir da irgendwo in meine Planung reinreden kann   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (6 Januar 2007)

*Der war richtig gut, aber ...*

Hallo Rainer,

der Tod im Sudkessel kommt für mich erst als zweitschönste Todesart in Betracht. Es gibt da noch was schöneres, nämlich beim Vö..ln, oder wie heissen diese Tiere denn noch ????

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## afk (7 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Es gibt da noch was schöneres, nämlich beim Vö..ln, oder wie heissen diese Tiere denn noch ????


Du meinst wohl diese  Tiere, oder ?

Gruß Axel


----------



## Ralle (7 Januar 2007)

@afk

Schick, könnte glatt auf meinem Mopped landen der Sticker .

Ich würde auch ganz gern kommen, kann aber nicht so lange vorplanen. Wenn der Termin steht, werde ich ihn mir versuchen freizuhalten.


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2007)

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst wohl diese Tiere, oder ?



Ja, das war es (glaube ich jedenfalls   )
Aber wo ist da der Bär, ich denk der gehört doch auch dazu  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

das letzte Mai-Wochende 25. bis 27.05. sehe 
ich kritisch, da es teilweise vor oder in den
Pfingstferien liegt:

http://www.schulferien.org/Schulferien_nach_Jahren/2007/schulferien_2007.html

Und falls man selbst nicht in Urlaub fährt, steht 
man zwischen den anderen im Stau.  

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Maxl (7 Januar 2007)

Der Termin ist mir auch eher egal, aber je später um so leichter wirds wohl bei mir gehen. Bin da voraussichtlich in Hildesheim auf Montage - weiß nicht ob ich da weg kann.

Für mich wäre wichtig, dass ich eventuell eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von München oder Ulm weg hätte, dann könnte ich mit dem Zug kommen.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2007)

*Pfingstferien*

Hallo,



			
				Herr Bäuerle schrieb:
			
		

> das letzte Mai-Wochende 25. bis 27.05. sehe
> ich kritisch, da es teilweise vor oder in den Pfingstferien liegt:



Uuupps, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht...
Das sollte man auf jeden Fall berücksichtigen, da es eigentlich alle Bundesländer gleich betrifft.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (7 Januar 2007)

*Freigang*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein.



Das will ich auch stark hoffen. Wäre sonst wie die Suppe ohne Salz...
Ich hoffe, Deine sehr nette, sympathische und beste aller Ehefrauen gibt Dir an dem Tag Freigang und Du musst nicht staubsaugen oder Garage aufräumen   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## afk (8 Januar 2007)

*Betriebsausflug !*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Rainer Hönle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt, werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei sein.
> ...


Und für das Pfeffer in der Suppe wäre bestimmt auch gesorgt, wenn er seine Frau (und die anderen Damen vom Deltalogic-Messestand ... ?) einfach mitbringt.  

Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (8 Januar 2007)

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er seine Frau (und die anderen Damen vom Deltalogic-Messestand ... ?) einfach mitbringt



Das wäre natürlich optimal, aber dann müssten wir Männer uns ja ordentlich und gesittet benehmen. Und wir wollen uns ja auf dem Forumstreffen nicht selber in eine Zwangsjacke stecken   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## afk (9 Januar 2007)

*So schlimm isses ja nun auch wieder nicht ...*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich optimal, aber dann müssten wir Männer uns ja ordentlich und gesittet benehmen. Und wir wollen uns ja auf dem Forumstreffen nicht selber in eine Zwangsjacke stecken


Na ja, die Mutter und die Schwestern von Markus haben es beim letzten Treffen doch auch ganz gut überstanden (hoffe ich jedenfalls, und es hatte für mich auch den Anschein), so "ungesittet" können wir also nicht gewesen sein, oder ?  

Gruß Axel


----------



## Question_mark (9 Januar 2007)

*Forumstreffen*

Hallo,



			
				afk schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, die Mutter und die Schwestern von Markus haben es beim letzten Treffen doch auch ganz gut überstanden (hoffe ich jedenfalls, und es hatte für mich auch den Anschein), so "ungesittet" können wir also nicht gewesen sein, oder ?



Axel, Natürlich haben wir uns ordentlich benommen. Aber musst Du mir jetzt meinen blöden Spruch 



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> aber dann müssten wir Männer uns ja ordentlich und gesittet benehmen.



derart versauen    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## M_o_t (10 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann soll ich also lieber nicht kommen :s13:

Gruß
Silke


----------



## maxi (10 Januar 2007)

Ui ich bin sehr gerne dabei.
Muss aber kucken ob geht, im Mai ist glaub eröffnung BMW Welt


----------



## maxi (10 Januar 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Der Termin ist mir auch eher egal, aber je später um so leichter wirds wohl bei mir gehen. Bin da voraussichtlich in Hildesheim auf Montage - weiß nicht ob ich da weg kann.
> 
> Für mich wäre wichtig, dass ich eventuell eine Mitfahrgelegenheit von München oder Ulm weg hätte, dann könnte ich mit dem Zug kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich Zeitlich kann, nehm ich dich als meien fast Forumsnamensvetter gerne von München aus mit. Bzw kann dich auch zwischen Augsburg und München auch aufsammeln.


----------



## maxi (10 Januar 2007)

M_o_t schrieb:


> Dann soll ich also lieber nicht kommen :s13:
> 
> Gruß
> Silke


 
Aber wir sind doch alle so Lüüüb


----------



## Question_mark (10 Januar 2007)

*Welcome*

Hallo Silke,



			
				M_O_T schrieb:
			
		

> Dann soll ich also lieber nicht kommen



Nein, so war das nicht gemeint...

Wenn Du mit einem Flaschenöffner umgehen kannst, eine Mass auf Ex schaffst und Dich mit Bits und Bytes auskennst, alle Lizenzen gekauft hast, dann herzlich willkommen im Kreis ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (11 Januar 2007)

*Spass in Ostrach*

Hallo Silke,



			
				Question_mark schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mit einem Flaschenöffner umgehen kannst, eine Mass auf Ex schaffst und Dich mit Bits und Bytes auskennst, alle Lizenzen gekauft hast, dann herzlich willkommen im Kreis ...



Und sollten nicht alle dieser äusserst restriktiven Beschränkungen vollständig zutreffen, trotzdem herzlich Willkommen beim Forumstreff. Das vorige Forumstreffen in Ostrach war einfach toll, der Besuch im "Schwanen" in Ostrach lohnt sich auch ausserhalb eines Forumstreffens. Die Familie Uhl hat uns hervorragend und freundlich bewirtet, es war einfach toll und wir hatten wirklich viel Spass.
Für mich ca. 1200 km Hin-und Rückfahrt, mache ich aber dieses Jahr gerne wieder  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (11 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo Silke,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
du bekommst selbstverständlich wieder ein besonders schönes zimmer...


----------



## M_o_t (11 Januar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo Silke,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erfülls ja fast :s11:, und ich hab weniger als 1/10 der Anfahrtsstrecke. Bleibt nur noch das Problem der Zeit, aber wer hat das nicht.

Also bis vielleicht persönlich
Silke


----------



## Question_mark (12 Januar 2007)

*Au weia ....*

Hallo Markus,

ich habe nun mal ein ausgeprägt besc...heidenes Personengedächtnis.
Aber ich kann mir lebhaft vorstellen, wie Du bei Deiner Antwort gegrinst hast    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## vladi (15 Januar 2007)

*Fest, Fest!*

Tolles Treffen!

Ja, das klingt ja super, muss ich nicht verpassen! 
Hoffe Ausländer stören nicht, bin nämmlich einer. Aber ich bringe
als Ausgleich a bissl Slivovitz mit.. 

Vladi


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 Januar 2007)

Alles klar Stari. wenn dann mein Tank leer ist kann man den Slibo wenigstens zum Tanken nehmen


----------



## Markus (15 Januar 2007)

was ist denn mit zottel?
kommst du dieses jahr auch wieder? auf der messe hat man dich ja nicht gesehen...

@ug
was ist mit dir?
dich würden einige hier sicher gerne kennenlernen...  
kommst du auch?

es gibt jetzt schon die meisten stimmen für das letzte wochenende, eben das wo die ferien sind, wäre für euch ein anderer termin nicht möglich?

wäre 11,12,13 oder 18,19,20 nicht gut?

naja das kann ja was werden wenn wir bis jetzt schon 10 leute sicher sind...


----------



## Ralle (15 Januar 2007)

Hatte zwar für das letze WE gestimmt, würde aber wegen der Ferien dann auch das WE davor besser finden.


----------



## Question_mark (15 Januar 2007)

*Lass mal den Termin raus ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn mit zottel?
> kommst du dieses jahr auch wieder? auf der messe hat man dich ja nicht gesehen...


Ja, würde mich freuen, wenn Zottel wieder dabei ist ...



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt jetzt schon die meisten stimmen für das letzte wochenende


Naja, absolut gesehen mal gerade eine Stimme mehr



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> eben das wo die ferien sind


eben wo dann die Autobahnen voll bis zum Anschlag sind, darauf hat der Herr Bäuerle schon zu Recht aufmerksam gemacht.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wäre 11,12,13 oder 18,19,20 nicht gut?


Na klar, meinetwegen schon. Entscheide Dich ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (15 Januar 2007)

Zottel hat sich schön länger nicht mehr gemeldet, vielleicht zuviel Streß, oder Angst vor dem Treffen .


----------



## maxi (2 Februar 2007)

Soll ich dort ein 10 Minüteiges Seminar über Fachgerechte Anwendung von Alkohol in der SPS Programmierung abhalten?

Dann kann jeder die Kosten abschreiben


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Soll ich dort ein 10 Minüteiges Seminar über Fachgerechte Anwendung von Alkohol in der SPS Programmierung abhalten?
> 
> Dann kann jeder die Kosten abschreiben


Fragt der Arzt: "Haben Sie Probleme mit Alkohol?"
Patient: "Nee, ohne"


----------



## Zottel (2 Februar 2007)

Also ich wäre für JEDES wochenende AUSSER 25/26!


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Februar 2007)

Damit die Rechnerei leichter fällt:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Dann kann jeder die Kosten abschreiben



Das kannst du sowieso...

Es handelt sich ja um eine Fachveranstaltung.

Wenn dann nach den Fachdiskussionen noch ein geselliges Beisammensein stattfindet, das ist ja privatsache...


----------



## Raydien (2 Februar 2007)

hmmm Baziland ? ... schade ich würd gern kommen liegt aber leider bissele  zu Südlich von Bielefeld


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 Februar 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> hmmm Baziland ? ... schade ich würd gern kommen liegt aber leider bissele  zu Südlich von Bielefeld


Aus der Gegend werden aber welche zum Treffen kommen. Wie wäre es mit ner Fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## plc_tippser (3 Februar 2007)

Könnte mir auch vorstellen zu kommen. Fahrgemeinschaft währe interessant. Wer also über die A45 kommt oder südlich von Siegen wohnt, passt. 

pt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (3 Februar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Könnte mir auch vorstellen zu kommen. Fahrgemeinschaft währe interessant. Wer also über die A45 kommt oder südlich von Siegen wohnt, passt.
> 
> pt



Würde bei mir zwar passen, aber mir wurde Schläge angedroht.

Deswegen trau ich mich nicht, auf das Treffen zu kommen.


----------



## plc_tippser (3 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Würde bei mir zwar passen, aber mir wurde Schläge angedroht.
> 
> Deswegen trau ich mich nicht, auf das Treffen zu kommen.


 
Unwohl würde ich mich auch fühlen, normal müsste der Austragungsort 2 Minuten vor dem Start erst bekannt gegeben werden, der Termin am besten auch.


----------



## Question_mark (3 Februar 2007)

*UG, welche Gewichtsklasse ???*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Würde bei mir zwar passen, aber mir wurde Schläge angedroht.



UG, der Billardraum ist gross genug für einen Boxring, das wird der Markus schon organisieren. Ringrichter und Nummerngirls sind wahrscheinlich auch kein Problem. Und über den Eintritt wird sich das Treffen schon finanzieren   

Gruss

Question_mark

PS : Pech für Dich, wenn Du nur im Bantamgewicht antreten kannst


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na, wenn wir uns an die Boxregeln halten, dann schreck ich auch vor dem maxi nicht zurück ... :twisted:


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Na, wenn wir uns an die Boxregeln halten, dann schreck ich auch vor dem maxi nicht zurück ... :twisted:


 
Lach, hast du mich schon mal gesehen?
Vor mir braucht du keine Angst haben, prügel mich nie.
Aber wer weiss was der Alkohol mit mir macht


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Lach, hast du mich schon mal gesehen?
> Vor mir braucht du keine Angst haben, prügel mich nie.



Du hast mal mit deinen knapp 3 Zentnern Körpergewicht geprahlt.

Aber wenns dir nix ausmacht, verhaue ich dich auch gerne, ohne dass du dich wehrst ..


----------



## HDD (4 Februar 2007)

Jetzt überlege ich mir auch ob ich komme.
Kampfsportler und Kraftsportler
Nach welchen Regeln Kämpfen wir
Schlage vor Kyukuchinkai Karate

HDD


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich mir auch ob ich komme.
> Kampfsportler und Kraftsportler
> Nach welchen Regeln Kämpfen wir
> Schlage vor Kyukuchinkai Karate
> ...




Oder TaigingSeng FengChui !


Hehe, das Forumstreffen wird ein Vollkörperkontaktereigniss !


----------



## HDD (4 Februar 2007)

Ich übernehme aber keine Krankenhaus kosten


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (4 Februar 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Ich übernehme aber keine Krankenhaus kosten



Wer soll denn dann deinen Krankenhausaufenthalt bezahlen ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Oder TaigingSeng FengChui !
> 
> 
> Hehe, das Forumstreffen wird ein Vollkörperkontaktereigniss !


Wenn einem nur die ganzen Besoffenen danach nicht auf den Händen herumtrampeln würden  .


----------



## HDD (4 Februar 2007)

Habe eine Vollkaskoversicherung.


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2007)

HDD schrieb:


> Jetzt überlege ich mir auch ob ich komme.
> Kampfsportler und Kraftsportler
> Nach welchen Regeln Kämpfen wir
> Schlage vor Kyukuchinkai Karate
> ...


 
Kampfkünstler  TG im WT hab.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Februar 2007)

Das ist man mal ein paar Tage nicht Online und dann das 



> aber nur 10 stück von den vorträgen. in der restlichen zeit war der fotograf liperlandstern sternhagelvoll...


 
Na wartet.... dieses Jahr werd ich rumfotografieren das Euch die Augen verblitzen.......

Na denn... Ich hoffe es wird was und ich hab Zeit.....


----------



## Question_mark (13 Februar 2007)

*Notwehr*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Na wartet.... dieses Jahr werd ich rumfotografieren das Euch die Augen verblitzen.......



Immer nach dem Motto : Keiner sieht, wenn ich Durst habe. Aber jeder sieht, wenn ich besoffen bin..  

Ich werde Dich so abfüllen, das Du gar nicht mehr an Fotografieren denkst   

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (13 Februar 2007)

*Tai Fu Cheng Ching*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Oder TaigingSeng FengChui



Ach, Du nimmst immer die Tai Ginseng-Wurzeln ??? 
Noch ne Flasche Doppelherz dazu trinken und Du hast den Boxkampf schon gewonnen  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Februar 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sach doch: lieber ein stadtbekannter Säufer als ein anonymer Alkoholiker


----------



## Markus (25 Februar 2007)

so wie die sache aussieht machen wir das treffen am 4,5,6 mai.

wenn es keine gravierenden einwände mehr gegen dieses datum gibt werde ich ab anfang märz anmeldeformulare zur verfügung stellen.

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich idit hier versehentlich eine nicht öffentliche abstimmung geamcht habe, mal sehen ob ich irgendwie an die informationen in der datenbank komme, dann poste ich hier nochmal wer wann kommt...


----------



## afk (19 März 2007)

Ist der Termin damit jetzt festgelegt ? 

Gruß Axel


----------



## plc_tippser (19 März 2007)

*Treffen am 4,5,6 mai.*

Kommt jemand über die A45 bzw. über das Gambacher Kreuz?

pt


----------



## afk (19 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> *Treffen am 4,5,6 mai.*


Ist das eine Antwort auf meine Frage, oder eine Einschränkung für Deine Frage ???


Gruß Axel


----------



## plc_tippser (19 März 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Ist das eine Antwort auf meine Frage, oder eine Einschränkung für Deine Frage ???
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
Oh, ähh, ich habe jetzt den Termin von Markus einfach mal so hingenommen, also weder noch eigentlich.  

pt


----------



## plc_tippser (19 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Oh, ähh, ich habe jetzt den Termin von Markus einfach mal so hingenommen, also weder noch eigentlich.
> 
> pt


 

Jetzt kriege ich bestimmt wieder einen vom UG vor den Sack :???:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (19 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Jetzt kriege ich bestimmt wieder einen vom UG vor den Sack



DA !!

:sb4: :sc5: :sc3: :sm12:


----------



## Markus (19 März 2007)

hallo

ja wir nehemen definitiv den 4,5,6 mai

ich muss noch die anmeldeformulare machen, wollte ich schon längest, ich neheme es mir ganz fest für heute abend vor...

mfg
markus


----------



## Markus (20 März 2007)

soooo
hier gehts weiter:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12674


----------

